# nissan wont start no spark help please tryed everything i can think of



## nissan300 (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a 1985 nissan 300zx its getting gas but no spark ive tested the coil, fuses relays timed it but still no spark. the wire that plugs into the coil is hot but when you crank the car it has nothing. please throw me some suggestions thanks..


----------

